# Resources Boom Article BRW



## JMcDog (6 July 2007)

An interesting article in the BRW (5th July) well worth a read.  "Masters of Mining" by Tim Treadgold includes a rare assessment, by seven CEO's of leading resources companies, of a boom that is set to run and run.  (These CEO's include Albanese, Goodyear, Hegarty, Forrest, Gilbertson, Johnston and Gailey).  

Cheers.


----------

